# Splendid China - Kissimmee, Florida, USA



## MorgansSong (Apr 18, 2013)

On a recent family vacation, we noticed a HUGE abandoned looking area behind a large brick wall near where we were staying. After an evening of poking around, peeking inside and some google research, we discovered that it was an abandoned theme park called "Splendid China". The park featured miniature replicas of Chinese monuments & landmarks including a mini wall of China that stretches half a mile. 
The park was abandoned in 2003 after being opened in only 1993.
From what we could find, the park was actually owned by the Chinese Government and caused a lot of controversy because of it. Also, the ceramic figurines that were depicting various events and places began to crack and deteriorate in the Florida sun and the value and overall attraction of the park decreased.
The majority of what was there is now gone, but there is still a fair bit to be explored and I would recommend it if you ever get a chance.




DSC05393 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05391 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05199 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05197 by morgan909, on Flickr





DSC05388 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05372 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05366 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05358 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05354 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05324 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05321 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05319 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05307 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05303 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05301 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05293 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05284 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05270 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05268 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05258 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05256 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05243 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05240 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05217 by morgan909, on Flickr




DSC05205 by morgan909, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Apr 19, 2013)

Great pics and interesting find that Morgan! Great stuff


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 19, 2013)

Excellent holiday find, and credit to you for braving it in the usa who can be unforgiving with unwanted visitors
Well done


----------



## nelly (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh, fucking holiday bonus or what???


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2013)

Excellent! What a find, thats a bit unexpected! Cheers for sharing, certainly a bit different from the norm!


----------



## Ace5150 (Apr 27, 2013)

Better than the All-American shit that is Disneyland nearby!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

What an interesting find! Great addition to you holiday. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Labb (Apr 27, 2013)

Great pictures.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 28, 2013)

What a truly bonkers place and great find!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 29, 2013)

What is pic 5319??

Looks a nice place for a splore, lots of interesting buildings left behind!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm guessing there were no exhibits with ordinary Chinese people living in hovels and barely surviving on a penny a day? Maybe I'm a tad cynical here but I rather expect their government would prefer it if the harsh reality of being part of the Chinese labour force didn't get made too obvious.

Political rant over... nice pics.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 29, 2013)

I like these old holiday places, I recently posted about one I found in Malta. Good shots!


----------

